# Diamond Cape (K)



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

- Hello everyone, I just posted my newest pattern to Ravelry.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-cape

This is knitted, top down. Written pattern. For $3.50

I used Aran Baby Yarn (2 weight) on the white one and Mary Maxim Aloe Sock Yarn (1 weight) on the larger one.

I wanted to create something that would be used in the smaller size for young girls for their Confirmation, or similar events. Or even a wrap for Prom, etc.

I also wanted something that adults could wear and it would stay on their shoulders, and stay out of the wheels on wheelchairs!

You could also make this as a Nursing Wrap for the young mother.

You are only limited by your imagination! So I am looking forward to seeing what folks come up with.

Thanks to Sue Watson for testing this pattern for me. She made some excellent suggestions to make it easier to understand. Thank you Sue!

Thanks for looking and have a wonderful day/weekend.

JanetLee


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful design


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful way to keep warm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Both pieces are gorgeous . . . the white one takes your breath away. Lovely and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

What a lovely cape! Congratulations on your pattern accepted on Ravelry!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Fran42. That one was designed with one of our nieces in mind. Her Confirmation was coming up and it was forecast to be a bit cool. They could only wear white so I made this for her.

Thank you, Vickie. Now on to the next one!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a wonderful design, JanetLee! I just purchased your pattern. Don't know when I'll get to it, but it is definitely on my to do list. I knitted a cape four years ago from an old pattern I purchased back in the 1970's. I enjoy wearing a cape, but it's a little on the heavy side, done with double light weight worsted yarn. I think this pattern would be perfect for my needs. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gramknits said:


> What a wonderful design, JanetLee! I just purchased your pattern. Don't know when I'll get to it, but it is definitely on my to do list. I knitted a cape four years ago from an old pattern I purchased back in the 1970's. I enjoy wearing a cape, but it's a little on the heavy side, done with double light weight worsted yarn. I think this pattern would be perfect for my needs. Thank you so much for sharing!!


Thank you kind lady! Please let me know if you have any questions. Happy to answer them.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

You're a natural, JL. This is a lovely design ... so feminine. Perfect for a lightweight wrap.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

That is lovely, congratulations!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations, it is a beautiful pattern and I love the versatility of it. 'well done


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you kind lady! Please let me know if you have any questions. Happy to answer them.


Thank you, JanetLee. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! These are fun to figure out. My next brain itch is already being researched. And that one will have cables!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful JanetLee... way beyond my skills ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful JanetLee... way beyond my skills ...


Thank you, Mary, but you could do this one. Honest!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Fran42 said:


> Both pieces are gorgeous . . . the white one takes your breath away. Lovely and thanks for sharing.


Have added to my very loooong list ☺


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice, I like that it won't slip off the shoulders


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Janet Lee, you never fail to amaze me with your brain itches!! The cape is lovely and your suggestions for uses are spot-on especially for a wheelchair-bound individual.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous cape, JanetLee!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow ! This is a lovely design that would be versatile for many. I am thinking of patients using this as a chemo wrap or dialysis wrap as we are always cold after treatments. JanetLee this is beautiful. Congratulation...now that you have dived into the sea of designers, I will be looking forward to many more delightful ideas from your needles. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind and generous comments! DH told me I needed to start selling/getting my patterns out there, so I am trying!

Yes, my brain itches sometimes turn out how I envisioned them. I was really wanting something that could be used many ways. One pattern, several uses!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I missed your original post a couple days ago. They are both lovely. What a great shape and I love the diamond pattern. Hope you get lots of sales.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I missed your original post a couple days ago. They are both lovely. What a great shape and I love the diamond pattern. Hope you get lots of sales.


Why, thank you kindly! Happy to hear folks like them. I hope for a lot of sale also, but like I mentioned to hubby, this is not a get rich quick scheme! Hopefully enough to keep me in lovely yarn! :sm17:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful classic pattern. Great job. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Why, thank you kindly! Happy to hear folks like them. I hope for a lot of sale also, but like I mentioned to hubby, this is not a get rich quick scheme! Hopefully enough to keep me in lovely yarn! :sm17:


You are absolutely right this designing bug that we have is definately NOT a money making endeavour. We do it because we want to share our creativity with others and in the process make enough pennies to keep our egos inflated. If you are getting into it to get rich, you are in the wrong business. My hubby calls Tat'sgrans Treasures my 2$ Business. He is not far off. When the designs are accepted with open arms I do make enough to buy the yarn for the next project but believe me, it is not a situation where I need a financial advisor. lol. Good luck with your venture. It will grab hold of you and you can become a slave to the idea of designing if you are not careful. Most of all, enjoy what you create and create what YOU want-not what others think you should produce. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ann745 said:


> Beautiful classic pattern. Great job. Look forward to seeing more!


Thank you! Working on the next one already!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> You are absolutely right this designing bug that we have is definately NOT a money making endeavour. We do it because we want to share our creativity with others and in the process make enough pennies to keep our egos inflated. If you are getting into it to get rich, you are in the wrong business. My hubby calls Tat'sgrans Treasures my 2$ Business. He is not far off. When the designs are accepted with open arms I do make enough to buy the yarn for the next project but believe me, it is not a situation where I need a financial advisor. lol. Good luck with your venture. It will grab hold of you and you can become a slave to the idea of designing if you are not careful. Most of all, enjoy what you create and create what YOU want-not what others think you should produce. Hugs xo wendy


Wendy, thanks, good to hear from someone who understands! I just get an idea in my mind, I call them my "brain itches". After a while I will finally have a "workable" concept and get started on it. Believe me when I say a lot of itches don't make it too far. What looks good on paper does not always look good in reality! Such is life. :sm17:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How lovely! A very thoughtful design, as well! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> How lovely! A very thoughtful design, as well! :sm24:


Thank you! I wanted something that would be useful in many different ways.


----------

